# Ph controller probe



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

So I just picked up a brand new Pinpoint Ph Controller today  And I wanted to see what you guys were doing to seamlessly integrate the probe. I'm getting ready to set up a nice rimless Iwagumi and would like to have as little equipment as possible protruding into the tank. I was thinking about cutting a small slit in my filter return tube and inserting into there? And then sealing it all back up ofcourse using silicone. How do you think this will work? Any slick ideas to install this as stealthily as possible? 

Thanks in advance for any comments, suggestions or help 

BRyan


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

How about this inline pH probe holder that connects to the canister filter's tubing? It comes in these tubing sizes: 1/2, 5/8, 3/4, or 1 inch. It won't be in the aquarium at all. You can mount it in the stand if you wish. http://www.aquariumplants.com/CarbonDoser_External_Probe_Holder_Mount_p/ph1.htm


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh wow didn't even know those existed! I tried google searching for stuff like that, but I guess you're just THE MAN!!! Thanks bro


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

That's not bad! It would also give me an extra 2 feet of cord to work with and I've got plenty room under the tank. 

It is, however, one more piece of equipment to break and it's UNDER the tank. Hmm.... I do like the idea, though!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

A nice thing about this part is that you can mount it where ever you wish and also in which direction that you wish. This can help you to find a safe and an easy-to-get-to-place for it.

There are quite a few DIY's about making a probe mount when I googled it.

To hold the probe securely and so it won't leak, there is a specially made part that does this. Here is one of them: http://www.marinedepot.com/In_Line_..._Accessories-Aquadyne-OP3171-FITEMOAC-vi.html


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

I was thinking i was going to have to make a bladder for the probe to sit in lol. This. is much nicer. Now if only ADA would restock their aquarums i could get this project under way!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

A mummified camel bladder may do a great job for you.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Left C said:


> To hold the probe securely and so it won't leak, there is a specially made part that does this. Here is one of them: http://www.marinedepot.com/In_Line_..._Accessories-Aquadyne-OP3171-FITEMOAC-vi.html


Good suggestion. I use a similar item to integrate my controller into my filtration line.



Jim


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Wowzers. Pretty clean plumbing setup  i guess the probe is mounted before the filter?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

dabrybry said:


> Wowzers. Pretty clean plumbing setup  i guess the probe is mounted before the filter?


Nope. Mount it after the filter so that it stays cleaner longer. If you would mount it before the filter, it would get dirty pretty fast.


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

So, you put it between the filter and the reactor? Makes sense, but it seems like adding two more turns to the tubing might decrease flow - the filter is already pushing water through a big griggs style reactor.


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave-H said:


> So, you put it between the filter and the reactor? Makes sense, but it seems like adding two more turns to the tubing might decrease flow - the filter is already pushing water through a big griggs style reactor.


On second glance, I was thinking of the probe holder that is sold by aquariumplants.com, which is already mounted into the rigid part with 2 bends in it. I guess with one of these I could do it in a more graceful way with few turns!


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm going to have to throttle my filter down a bit in my new tank  so the extra turns shouldnt be a problem for me 8D


----------

